# NC Dam 2015



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

You win Lew,,,,
From 12 to dark there were about 6 guys below NC dam, & some of them CAME DOWN FROM CLEVELAND!!! (??? Alan & I wish WE were up there!!!) Anyway, I caught a LMB right off the bat, & the 'grumpy' guy next to me caught 1 sauger in 2 hrs,,,, I saw another sauger & an 18" eye landed. That's it,,, very poor fishing/catching during an awesome afternoon!

#9 &10 were closed but FOR SOME REASON, #11 was open farther than usual,,, a foot or 2 more. There was way too much flow along the wall,,,, = NO BAIT, & NO SAUGER!
Even with the perfect backwash between 'the bricks' & 'the stones', I only seen 1 fish landed.


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Doboy said:


> You win Lew,,,,
> From 12 to dark there were about 6 guys below NC dam, & some of them CAME DOWN FROM CLEVELAND!!! (??? Alan & I wish WE were up there!!!) Anyway, I caught a LMB right off the bat, & the 'grumpy' guy next to me caught 1 sauger in 2 hrs,,,, I saw another sauger & an 18" eye landed. That's it,,, very poor fishing/catching during an awesome afternoon!
> 
> #9 &10 were closed but FOR SOME REASON, #11 was open farther than usual,,, a foot or 2 more. There was way too much flow along the wall,,,, = NO BAIT, & NO SAUGER!
> Even with the perfect backwash between 'the bricks' & 'the stones', I only seen 1 fish landed.


that was our main problem yesterday too. today all gates are closed so there should be a couple of nice seams develop (fingers crossed). hopefully things stay unchanged until the rain this weekend. don't know if 7 fish in 3 hours of fishing is a win lol.


----------



## atbc66 (Apr 8, 2015)

Doboy said:


> You win Lew,,,,
> From 12 to dark there were about 6 guys below NC dam, & some of them CAME DOWN FROM CLEVELAND!!! (??? Alan & I wish WE were up there!!!) Anyway, I caught a LMB right off the bat, & the 'grumpy' guy next to me caught 1 sauger in 2 hrs,,,, I saw another sauger & an 18" eye landed. That's it,,, very poor fishing/catching during an awesome afternoon!
> 
> #9 &10 were closed but FOR SOME REASON, #11 was open farther than usual,,, a foot or 2 more. There was way too much flow along the wall,,,, = NO BAIT, & NO SAUGER!
> Even with the perfect backwash between 'the bricks' & 'the stones', I only seen 1 fish landed.


Hi
Anybody fishing the Ohio side?


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

atbc66 said:


> Hi
> Anybody fishing the Ohio side?


Nope, water is too low, the Ohio side sucks when it's low.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

cumminsmoke said:


> Nope, water is too low, the Ohio side sucks when it's low.


OK,,,,, NOW'S THE TIME!
Deer hunting today & tomorrow,,,, IF it don't rain too hard,,, 

OR it just might be the right time to hit the 'Flags',,,, all of the bank down to the 'trees'.


The River is WAY up,,, just where we want it to fish the Ohio side. ALL of the gates should be open, & the fish should be pushed behind the long wall.
IF it's not too muddy Tues, Wed, Thurs, the River pool elevations should be right.

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=whlw2


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

I'll be down after work on the Ohio side, I still have some minnows


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

cumminsmoke said:


> I'll be down after work on the Ohio side, I still have some minnows


Ok Please let me/ us know how the River's flowing. I hope it's not too muddy. 
Don't forget to try some floaters. If they don't hit white, they should hit Orange/ Yellow,,, if they're in there.
C U later
I'm heading out the door,,,,, hopefully to kill something!
Have fun at work! ;>)


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Depending on how the steelhead situation looks I may be down this weekend....sounds promising.


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

River is chocolate milk, going to need a week to clean up again


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

cumminsmoke said:


> River is chocolate milk, going to need a week to clean up again


 A WEEK!???
LOL,,, it's time,,,, 'WE' need another report!!
How high is it? Anywhere near the 4th tie-off?
Thanks ;>)


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Cumminsmoke just called;
"water level is dropping fast. It's now below the 4th tie-off close to the 5th. (on the barge lock wall)
But all of the wickets are open, but the water is VERY MUDDY. NOBODY was fishing.

Maybe, we'll have to wait till the next 'blow-out' for cleaner HIGH water.??? :<(

Hello Badbub,,,,, HOW'BOUT a report,,, What do you think?


----------



## jtataseo (Jul 13, 2012)

cumminsmoke said:


> I'll be down after work on the Ohio side, I still have some minnows


Hey Allen nice deer you got, let me know when the fishing starts down there


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

jtataseo said:


> Hey Allen nice deer you got, let me know when the fishing starts down there


Will do, thank you


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Yesterday, I called Alan, & he told us not to waste our time 'cause he thought that the River still looked too muddy.
I had to go see for myself. So Joe & I got set-up below the dam about 3. Nobody was there,,,, bad sign.

Joe never threw jigs, or fished the River before, so he had a lot to figure out. 
We started out using stacker rigs on one pole, slip egg & 12" leader on the other, with fatheads.
Joe Caught the first 3 sauger! Then I caught 3 while he watched. Only one was a 14" keeper. 
I changed off the plain hooks & put on floaters,,, orange & yellow. THAT made a big difference & we had many more hits, & dinks!

I kept telling Joe, "the later it gets, the Better it gets",,, & that held true. The sun got down below the hills and it was game on,,, & Now we had company,,,, 6 or 7 others showed up for the evening bite.
The 3 guys that 'parked' their stuff next to us were from Highlandtown,,,, they knew the River & put on a CLINIC! 
They started right-off by throwing jigs with MY favorite River twister, 'Powerbait ChristmasLights'. One guy caught 6 or 7 IN A ROW! They HAD to land 50 sauger, & two walleyes before it got dark. 
*One of those eyes was a beautiful 7#+, 27 1/2" HOG!* (I measured it!)

I'd say Joe & I landed about 15 sauger, & missed & lost just as many. We went through 2 dozen minnies before WE switched to jigs & Powerbait. ' Highlandtown Dan' & I were like 'Arm-In-Arm' & had doubles, twice in a row! 

I switched to white just before dark, & even though we were catching 95% dinks, It was a ball.

*If we (the 5 of us) weren't bothered by 40mph WINDS, we would of EASILY landed 100 fish! No Kidding!
THEY went home with a stringer full of keepers, & that HOG,,, & WE went home with just 4! (very selective









) THAT'S how many dinks there were.*

*That River,,,, It's "ALIVE & WELL"!







*


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

*Hopefully, the 'Highlandtown 3' will join OGF & CONTRIBUTE, OFTEN,,,, *
*THEY know that River! (& throw jigs! )*

*BTW 'Highlandtown Dan',,,, Please tell your friend, 'The guy that caught the egg-laden HOG', That MY pictures did not come out, and HIS picture was sent to MY HOME PHONE NUMBER, NOT MY CELL! 
(my bad!)*
Maybe you could send that picture to my email????????? I'd love to post it.
Thanks Guys,,,, it was V Nice meeting you. 
Give me a call sometime,,, C U up Erie


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Ohio side?


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

Glad to hear a good report from the river the couple of years it has been pretty much aweful for me ,at least compared to past years, good report Doboy keep up the good work!!


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

fish are along all of our locks on the ohio right now


----------

